# Mirror Folding?



## Ghost_Ryder (Oct 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Hey Shawn I was just reading your reply to Travel4Surf on his window coding. I just got a 2007 550I last year. I can drop the windows down and move the sunroof back with the controller, however I cannot bring them back up. Is there any way to make the windows go back up?? I am sure this has been asked, but could you please address it again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghost_Ryder said:


> Hey Shawn I was just reading your reply to Travel4Surf on his window coding. I just got a 2007 550I last year. I can drop the windows down and move the sunroof back with the controller, however I cannot bring them back up. Is there any way to make the windows go back up?? I am sure this has been asked, but could you please address it again?


Sorry, but I have no idea what is possible in an E60. I am only familiar with Fxx coding.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

*Folding mirrors on lock*

hi 
i can get mirrors to unfold on unlock and fold when lock button held down< can they be set to fold when car is locked with one press and no delay?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> hi
> i can get mirrors to unfold on unlock and fold when lock button held down< can they be set to fold when car is locked with one press and no delay?


Not exactly, but you can hold it for only a second:

CAS => KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN =? Werte = 00


----------



## cashino (Aug 10, 2015)

My windows roll up but the mirrors don't move. F10 2013 with folding mirrors.

Any ideas?

can some teach me how to do it please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cashino said:


> My windows roll up but the mirrors don't move. F10 2013 with folding mirrors.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> can some teach me how to do it please



Did you code all of these?

FRM => ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
CAS => KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
CAS => KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA =aktiv
CAS => KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte 00


----------



## cashino (Aug 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you code all of these?
> 
> FRM => ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
> CAS => KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
> ...


thanks for the fast reply but I don't know where to go and put those code in please I am new to BMW please.. can you put me thrown how to do it please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cashino said:


> thanks for the fast reply but I don't know where to go and put those code in please I am new to BMW please.. can you put me thrown how to do it please


PM sent, which includes Coding Guides.


----------



## sean.d.carpe (Apr 1, 2015)

Question: I wonder if it possible to code mirrors to close when car goes into Park?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sean.d.carpe said:


> Question: I wonder if it possible to code mirrors to close when car goes into Park?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not possible.


----------



## ssandhu (Nov 12, 2014)

This is all so confusing but it's a great feature. How can someone like me who's never done any coding before do this? Please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssandhu said:


> This is all so confusing but it's a great feature. How can someone like me who's never done any coding before do this? Please help


Simply follow the included Coding Guides.


----------



## ssandhu (Nov 12, 2014)

Shawn, Can you PM me the coding guide? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssandhu said:


> Shawn, Can you PM me the coding guide?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## spatter72310 (Jun 12, 2014)

its good ,thank you


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Sorry for digging up the old thread again here.

May i know anyone manged to solved the delay closing time on the sunroof ?

i tried to set as below but no luck here : (

KOMFORT_OEFF_SHD	werte = 50 ( default 23 )

KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD	werte = 50 ( default 23 )

sunroof still close a bit at time of touching the door handler ( werte 00 ) to close the door :tsk:



mvaccaro said:


> Delay between open front and rear windows	Unknown	FEM_BODY	3053	KOMFORT_OEFF_HINTEN	werte = 05 (500ms)
> Delay between open rear windows and roof	Unknown	FEM_BODY	3053	KOMFORT_OEFF_SHD	werte = 23 (35secs)
> Delay between close front and rear windows	Unknown	FEM_BODY	3053	KOMFORT_SCHL_VORNE	werte = 05 (500ms)
> Delay between close rear windows and roof	Unknown	FEM_BODY	3053	KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD	werte = 23 (35secs)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Are you trying to increase or decrease delay of sunroof?


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking to increase the delay time for sun roof .

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Have you tried C8?


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Sorry is it C8 meaning to change the werte " 23" default to werte " C8 " ?? 

Thanks !


----------

